# Unterwasserbeleuchtung



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Freunde des kühlen Nass,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, den Schwimmteich auch Unterwasser zu beleuchten. Das gibt abends sicher eine schöne Stimmung rund um den Teich. Was gibt es da, was auch wirklich die gesamte Fläche ausstrahlt. Ich dachte da schon an eine Schwimmbadlampe. Die brinkt mit 300 Watt sicherlich genug lLicht ins Dunkel. Aber wie befestigen/montieren so dass sie nicht auffällt. Habt ihr hierzu oder eine andere Idee?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
im letzten Jahr habe ich mir recht preiswerte Gartenlampen gekauft und (entgegen der Beschreibung) eine der 3 Lampen in meinen Schwimmteich gelegt (ca 2 m tief) . Es ist folgende Lampe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/3-Stueck-Halogen...767724396QQcategoryZ84072QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Wichig für Teichbeleuchtung ist, dass keine 220 V-lampen eingesetzt werden. Bei 12 V kann nichts passieren, wenn ´mal etwas defekt ist. 
Die bei mir eingesetzte leuchte mit Halogen 30 Watt ist vollkommen ausreichend, wenn das Wasser einigermaßen klar ist.
Auch im Winter ergibt sich ein toller Effekt, wenn unter der Eisschicht das Licht an ist.
Eine spezielle Befestigung hab´ich nicht;  einfach auf den Boden gelegt !!
Gruß
gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich finde die Lampen die für Unterwasserbeleuchtung angeboten werden einfach zu teuer (120-150Euro).

Durch einen Zufall habe ich mit letzen Jahr bei Hornbach Lampen gekauft (Steine mit einem 12V Halogenspot), nach dem Auspacken habe ich entdeckt, das die lampen IP67 geschützt sind, also im Wasser betrieben werden können.

Das Paket enthielt 3 Steine mit Lampen, einen Stromverteiler und einen Trafo 230VAC/12V.

Ich habe die Lampen seit letzten Sommer in meinem Schwimmteich, auch den gesamten (harten und langen) Winter über und sie funktionieren immer noch. Ein kleiner Nachteil, die einzelnen Zuleitungen sind nur ca. 2m lang, aber das kann man selbst ändern, denn bei 12V ist das kein Problem.

Ach ja, der Preis betrug 39,95 Euro!
Also auf zu Hornbach (ich hoffe ich verstoße hiermit nicht gegen die Forumsregleln).

Gruß Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

das mit den Steinleuchten unterwasser zu betreiben sind ist mir neu! Das Problem was ich sehe, sind die max 20 W! Ein Freund von mir hat bei Conrad 5 oder 6 Unterwasserscheinwerfer (ca. 15€/St) samt Trafo gekauft.
Statt der 20 W birnchen hat er 50er eingesetzt (Trafo ist dafür dimensioniert worden) Aber es ist keine ausleuchtung wie ich sie mir vorstelle. Das sind spots im Wasser. Die aus dem Schwimmbadbereich haben zwischen 100 und 300 W und eine speziell geformtes/geschliffenes Glas damit sie überall alles schön ausleuchten. Ich hab gerade welche gefunden zum nachträglichen Einbau für64€! Trafo hier 98€ allerdings auf 300 W ausgelegt. Die könnte man auch im Kiesbereich einbetten. Was meint ihr, wär das was?
http://www.schwimmbad-brunn.de/Unterwasserbeleuchtung/Aufbauscheinwerfer-100-Watt-F::498.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hier noch eine Anmerkung zur Schutzklasse:
Nicht vertauschen ! IP 64/65/6667: ist nicht Wasserdicht im Sinne von ins wasserlegen und gut! Vorsicht NUR IP 67 heißt:
Wasser darf nicht in schädlichen Mengen eindringen, wenn das Betriebsmittel unter dem *festgelegten *Druck- und Zeitbedingungen ins Wasser eingetaucht wird 
IP 68 heißt:Wasser darf nicht in schädlichen Mengen eindringen, wenn das Betriebsmittel unter dem *festgelegten *Druck für unbestimmte Zeit ins Wasser eingetaucht wird 
Das scheint mir dann unbedenklich zu sein, den der Überdruck in ca. 0,5 m Wassertiefe ist vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
die Beschreibung der Schutzarten von dir ist völlig korrekt. Die "richtigste" IP-Schutzlasse wäre wohl IP68 (die "8" steht für :Geschützt vor eindringendem Wasser beim Eintauchen für unbestimmte Zeit). Ich habe aber noch keine Lampe gesehen mit IP68, vieleicht habe ich auch nicht richtig gesucht.

In meinen Fall habe ich jedoch es einfach riskiert und die Lampen ins Wasser gelegt. Ich denke es ist einfach so, dass zwar keine Garantie besteht, aber ein Schaden (außer das die Lampen oder der Trafo defekt gehen) kann nicht entstehen. Ich hantiere hier nur mit 12V.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das der Hersteller lieber "etwas sicherer" baut, als die Norm verlangt, nur die erhöhte Klasse kann oder will er nicht garantieren. Es wird ähnlich wie bei der Statik sein, eine gewisse Sicherheit ist immer noch vorhanden.

Den Punkt mit der gesamten Ausleuchtung der Fläche hatte ich so nicht richtig verstanden (sollte wohl mal genauer lesen) :-(
Mit den Steinleuchten ist es tatsächlich so, das sie nur einen gewissen Bereich beleuchten. Eine Lampe leuchte meine Brücke von unten an, die zweite den Wasserfall und die dritte vom Kiesbereich in den Schwimmbereich. Wenn es dunkel ist, ist die Beleuchtung sehr stimmungsvoll und (für meine Begriffe) nicht zu hell. Richtig toll sieht es aus, wenn eines meiner Kinder im dunkeln schwimmen geht, durch das Licht und die Luftblsen beim tauchen oder schwimmen ergeben ein tolles Bild.

Schönen Abend noch,
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
bei dem ausleuchten kommt es immer auf die zu beleuchtende Fläche an. ich verwende Oase Scheinwerfer aus dem Industriesortiment 12V 100Watt mit entsprechenden Reflektoren das die Lichtkegel gegeneinander versetzt die Gesamtfläche beleuchten.Für meine 75m² Schwimmfläche habe ich 7 Stück in ca 70cm Tiefe  eingebaut. Zur Befestigung: Halter an einen Stein Schrauben undLampe damit versenken. wer es vorher plant,  kann gleich dei entsprechenden Leerrohre unsichtbar einbauen und muss nicht im nachhinein den Boden aufwühlen. Ein vor Ort Termin steht ja noch aus gerne auchh Abends
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Günther,

danke für deinen Tip. Das Wetter wird ja jetzt besser, werde mal sehen wann ich eine kleine Tour in die Pfalz einplanen kann. Hab da schon einen Termin im Auge. Näheres per PN.


----------

